# Can a Crybaby Wah also be a volume pedal?



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI folks

Simple question.
Is there a mod that will convert a Crybaby Wah to also be a volume pedal when the Wah effect is off?

Just wondering....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Technically, yes, although I have no idea how well it does this.

here is a schematic for the Maestro Boomerang 2: http://fuzzcentral.ssguitar.com/schematics/maestroboomerang2.gif

The switch converts it from wah to volume.

Here is a schematic of a Dunlop GCB-95 Cry Baby: http://fuzzcentral.ssguitar.com/schematics/crybaby.gif

It is possible that all you need to do is install a switch that connects the junction of the .01uf cap and 1k5 resistor to ground, but the circuit is different in several other ways, so that is not a guaranteed result. But it is easy enough to do without destroying anything, so you can give it a try.

You should also take a good long gander at the "Technology of Wah Pedals" article at geofex: http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/wahpedl/wahped.htm


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I think all you need to do is add a switch to lifting the earth connection at the 4.7 µF capacitor....I've done it by accident myself so I know it works. It's not a great volume pedal though. The Jen Wah-Volume pedal switches in a 4K7 resistor and 0.22 µF cap in series across the 0.01µF sweep cap. 

Better off buying separate wah and volume pedals.


----------



## mstrking (Nov 24, 2008)

i thought that the digitech rp's expression pedal was used as volume as well ?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mstrking said:


> i thought that the digitech rp's expression pedal was used as volume as well ?


Yes there are combo wah-volume pedals -- the Jen I mentioned, the old Maestro Boomerang too -- but converting a bog standard crybaby? It can be done (I've done it by accident, as I mentioned), but what you get is a pretty crappy volume pedal. I'd ask bleedingfingers if there was a way to do it better than the way I mentioned, but I don't think so.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Yes there are combo wah-volume pedals -- the Jen I mentioned, the old Maestro Boomerang too -- but converting a bog standard crybaby? It can be done (I've done it by accident, as I mentioned), but what you get is a pretty crappy volume pedal. I'd ask bleedingfingers if there was a way to do it better than the way I mentioned, but I don't think so.


+1 on this. It can be done fairly easily but it makes a crappy volume pedal. I've done it in the past just for fun to see how it would work and it went back to being a wah fairly quickly.


----------

